# Coonskin Cap Brigade



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

ANYONE TAKING THEIR KIDS DOWN TO THE COONSKIN THIS SEPT. 28-30? I'AM TAKING MY SON THIS YEAR. HEAR IT'S A GOOD TIME FOR THE KIDS. FOR MORE INFO DO A SEARCH FOR COONSKIN CAP BRIGADE. APPLICATION MUST BE POST MARKED BY THE 15th. THEY STILL HAVE ROOM.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Darn I reposted this info. I did not see your thread, sorry. Your son will like this camp. I went many, many moons ago and if it is still around for my son, he will go as well. It is a great time and he will learn a lot.


----------

